# Small But Beautiful



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

As I said on here before I changed my collection round with all my watches going(bar one) to concentrate on a list of watches I really wanted. They are nearly all divers with 1 more bathys quartz incoming and still looking for my grail.(airman pumpkin)

So this will be the core from now on.










Not a lot compared to some but I'm quite satisfied with my collection now.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice collection you have there Alasdair.

I especially like the Aqua Lung. Don't see them very often.

I hope you enjoy wearing them!

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone else notice the upside down one?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Anyone else notice the upside down one?


D'oh


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Anyone else notice the upside down one?


I reckon that was deliberate so they all looked to be at different times









Nice collection, Doxa's are definitely growing on me


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The one I was waiting on arrived today. A nice quartz bathys 100 Fathom Silver PVD. This will be the beater from now on


----------

